

Ask HN: Review my product researchbroker.com - megha94in

ResearchBroker is a site designed to connect researchers with real world research projects.<p>Existing job sites, such as Indeed.com, monster.com or researchgate.net, are not designed to showcase researcher's areas of expertise and interest, nor do these sites accommodate a researcher’s ability to conduct several research projects with multiple companies throughout a year -- even while they are still in school. These tools also do not help companies and organizations find talented researchers with whom they can collaborate on their research ideas.  Unlike these sites, ResearchBroker does not neglect to communicate parameters about a project that are important to researchers. Therefore, through ResearchBroker, researchers can be in control of their schedules, the level of research involvement, and even the use of research for their academic pursuits.<p>ResearchBroker is a minimally viable product. Most of the research projects on the site are from startups. And most of the researchers are graduate students.<p>I am looking to understand whether the home page communicates the value of the product and if the site is user friendly. Also, I would like some feedback on how to bring this product to more students and companies. Also, does anyone know of any other startups, companies or organizations who might be interested in this product.<p>Site URL: http://researchbroker.tc.columbia.edu/
======
petervandijck
You'll need more explanation on How It Works etc. on that homepage. But
promising for sure.

------
codegeek
clickable <http://researchbroker.tc.columbia.edu/>

